

Ask HN:  What if Web 2.0 contributions were mandatory (like jury duty)? - amichail

Almost all Web 2.0 sites fail due to lack of user contributed content.<p>But what if it were required by law to contribute to Web 2.0 sites of your choice?<p>What impact would such a law have?
======
jmonegro
All would contribute to the big ones, and all the others would still fail.

~~~
amichail
You could require that mandatory contributions be made to sites with traffic
in a certain range.

~~~
jmonegro
Now why would the government authorize such a thing, specially since it brings
no benefit to them? Also, people contribute if they like a service, or if the
service _actually_ helps them. That would still make boring or bad
services/websites fail.

~~~
amichail
There are lots of good services that fail. Now some of them might have a
chance.

As for why the government might do this: it would advance the web and increase
computer literacy.

------
mahmud
amichail:

The questions are getting too numerous and very odd. I hope you're researching
for sci-fi novel or a video game.

------
timmaah
It would fill the web with even more noise.

------
sarvesh
An Orwellian society? No thanks.

~~~
amichail
In addition to the non-anonymous mandatory contributions, you could also
contribute some more anonymously.

~~~
Zev
Anonymously non-anonymous in knowing who contributed? Still seems Orwellian..

